# SHOT Show Preview from Camera Land



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*SHOT Show Preview from Camera Land *








* Leica Unveils New Binocular & Riflescope Lines*










*The Classic is Back and Better than Ever!*
The Leica team is excited to present the NEW and improved Leica Trinovid 42 mm binocular! The first generation Trinovids revolutionized the industry with their innovative prism design and unparalleled optical performance. The second generation's rugged design made them a cult classic amongst ardent wildlife enthusiasts everywhere. 
Now in 2012 the third evolution of the Trinovid will set a new benchmark as best in class, premium, entry-level binocular.
Designed, engineered, and manufactured by Leica, the new Trinovid binocular is a true Leica product that lives up to the performance and durability expected of the brand. The new Trinovid couples the best features of classic designs with the latest technologies including improved coatings, superior glass, and lighterweight metal components to create the preeminent product in its class!

*40008 8x42 Trinovid $1,449.00 
40009 10x42 Trinovid $1499.00*

*Features/benefits* - The new Trinovid 42 mm binoculars features superior ergonomics, and a
new no-slip, rubber armoring that allows easy handling in all conditions. The new twist-up eyecup
design offers four detents allowing maximum, individual adjustments for eye relief. Featuring the
same superior eye-comfort, natural color rendition, and the industry-leading waterproof rating as al
Leica full-sized binoculars, the new Trinovid 42 mm will be another favorite in the outdoor
marketplace! Attractive pricing is achieved by combining proven optical technologies, with
affordable all metal body components. The body housing is lightweight, magnesium as used in our
award winning Ultravid HD binoculars and the large, stainless steel central hinge pin insures
unmatched durability.

*Specifications Trinovid 8x42*
Power of Magnification 8x 
Objective Lens Diameter (mm) 42 mm 
Exit Pupil (mm) 5.3 mm 
Twilight Factor 18.3 
Geometric Light Value 17.64 
Angular Field of View (Degrees) 7.2° 
Field of View (feet @ 1,000 yards) 378 ft 
Eye Relief 15.5 mm 
Close focus ~11.5 ft 
Diopter compensation ± 4 Dioptr
Dimensions (W x H x D) 4.75 x 5.5 x 2.5 inch
Weight 28.5 oz.

*Specifications Trinovid 10x42*
Power of Magnification 10x
Objective Lens Diameter (mm) 42 mm
Exit Pupil (mm) 4.2 mm
Twilight Factor 20.5
Geometric Light Value 27.56
Angular Field of View (Degrees) 6.2°
Field of View (feet @ 1,000 yards) 326 ft
Eye Relief 16 mm
Close focus ~11.5 ft 
Diopter compensation ± 4 Dioptr 
Dimensions (W x H x D) 4.75 x 5.5 x 2.5 inch
Weight 28.0 oz.

=====================================================

*New Leica ER Riflescopes with IBS reticle!*

The new Integrated Ballistics System (IBS) allows shooters maximum flexibility and simplistic solutions for long-range shooters. The system combines our existing award winning, laser rangefinders (Geovid HD & CRF Rangemaster) with Leica's two latest innovations, the new IBS reticle for the Leica ER riflescope line and the brand new Leica IBS Ballistics Calculator.









The IBS reticle will be available in both their 2.5-10x42 and 3.5-14x42 ER riflescope models either with or without target turrets (elevation only). It features hashes on the center stadia as hold off aiming points for windage adjustments and hold over aiming points on the vertical stadia to accommodate individual ballistics. The new ER riflescope models with the IBS reticle will be available for delivery beginning February 1, 2011.

*50015 ER 2.5-10x42 IBS $1,429.00 
51015 ER 3.5-14x42 IBS $1,499.00 
50025 ER 2.5-10x42 TT IBS $1,479.00 
51025 ER 3.5-14x42 TT IBS $1,599.00 *

Custom engraved ballistic turrets are available as 3rd party accessories through G7.

The new Leica IBS Ballistics Calculator (powered by G7) allows you to build custom ballistics charts for your specific rifle and cartridge combinations through your home computer or handheld device. It allows seamless integration with the new IBS reticle or existing Leica Ballistic Plex reticle for hunters & long distance shooters alike.

Just go to *This G7 link* Login, select a scope and reticle combination, input specific ballistic information and receive appropriate hold over points based on scope magnification.

Leica and G7 have entered into a cooperative venture - both companies, leaders in their fields are working together to provide Leica customers the ultimate in long range shooting solutions through the new simplistic IBS system.

=====================================================










*Minox Announces a Mage In Germany BL Series in 8x42 & 10x42 for under $500.00*

*Link to this binocular on the Minox web site*










*NEW: BL 8x42 / 10x42 Made in Germany*

New and limited edition of a classic.

The MINOX BL line of binoculars stands out especially because of its convincingly light and compact design. Optically outstanding and robust, the BL line has always beens very popular among the most discerning outdoorsman.

Having become true classics among the BL line of binoculars, the MINOX BL 8x42 and 10x42 with a closed bridge are now available in the new and limited Made in Germany edition.

Equipped with high-tech special glass, these BL binoculars offer outstanding optical performance with excellent light transmission, striking color fidelity, fine detail sharpness and high contrast resolution.

Precision quality in the smallest amount of space - taken to the limits of technical feasibility. This claim was uncompromisingly implemented during the development, production and processing of this new edition of the MINOX BL 8x42 / 10x42 binoculars. Even during the assembly of these two classics, the high standards of German engineers are maintained in terms of quality and reliability.

In addition to the brilliant multi-coated optical system, allowing the user an exceptional viewing experience, the solid and robustly designed precision engineering guarantees the highest level of reliability and durability.

The focusing knob is soft and smooth, enabling a short and fast focusing on the object being observed. A highlight of these is the excellent close range - objects can be observed in full focus and sharpness from 8 feet on.

Thanks to the successful and long-standing cooperation with Volkswagen Design, the exterior of both models have given the premise that product design and ergonomics provide for perfect functionality, compactness and ease of use.

The MINOX BL 8x42 / 10x42 Made in Germany edition offers unbeatable comfort, versatility and optical performance, leaving nothing to be desired.

- Precision quality Made in Germany

- Optical brilliance at the highest level

- High-tech specialized glass

- M* multi-coating

- Outstandingly light and compact construction

- Solid and reliable fine mechanics

- Light and robust polycarbonate body

- Ideal for eyeglass wearers

- Antifogging thanks to nitrogen filling

- Watertight down to 16 feet

- Volkswagen Design

All this and Minox is releasing this great Made In Germany Binocular at a price under $500.00. This is the binocular to look thru in 2012.

=====================================================








*Vortex* has announced some new products as well:

They have revamped their Razor HD binoculars showing two new models:
*Razor HD Binoculars*
8x42 @ $1,179.95
10x42 @ $1,199.95
Smaller, Lighter, Brighter and Stronger. Also got away from open hinge design and went with compact center hinge, actually increasing finger room. Nice design.

They have stopped production on the 2011 version which, while our supply lasts, we'll give an *extra 10% off* on our remaining Vortex Razor HD Binocular inventory to those of you who mention this S.H.O.T. Show report:
*8x42 
10x42 
8.5x50 
10x50 
12x50 *

*There are also two new Talon HD Binoculars:*
10x32 @ $449.99
8x32 @ $439.99

*The Diamondback line also expanded with two new models:*
10x32 @ $199.99
8x32 @ $189.99

*Lastly, in binoculars, are the two new Hurricane models:*
10x50 @ $399.99
7x50 @ $389.99

*There are a couple of new PST Riflescopes:*
1-4x24 FFP (Capped Turrets) EBR-5 (MOA)@ $699.99
1-4x24 (Capped Turrets) TMCQ (MOA) @ $479.99

*A couple of new Viper HS LR 30mm Tube Scopes:*
6-24x50 FFP XLR (MOA) @ $899.99
4-16x50 FFP XLR(MOA) @ $849.99

*Their entire Crossfire line of scopes has been revamped:*
6-18x44 AO V-Brite Illuminated (MOA) @ $269.99
6-18x44 AO Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $219.99
6-18x44 AO V-Plex (MOA) @ $209.99
4-12x50 AO Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $199.99
4-12x50 AO V-Plex (MOA) @ $189.99
4-12x40 AO Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $189.99
4-12x40 AO V-Plex (MOA) @ $179.99
4-12x44 Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $169.99
4-12x44 V-Plex (MOA) @ $159.99
3-9x50 V-Brite illuminated (MOA) @ $209.99
3-9x50 Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $169.99
3-9x50 V-Plex (MOA) @ $159.99
3-9x40 V-Brite illuminated (MOA) @ $189.99
3-9x40 Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $149.99
3-9x40 V-Plex (MOA) @ $139.99
2-7x32 Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $129.99
2-7x32 V-Plex (MOA) @ $119.99
2-7x32 Rimfire V-Plex (MOA) @ $119.99

*In Red Dot Scopes*
Razor Red Dot (3 MOA) @ $479.99
Red Dot (6 MOA) @ $479.99
There are a full array of mounts to accompany these two new scopes

*Vortex has now entered into the world of rangefinders* with their new *Ranger 1000* with Horizontal Component Distance @ $379.99

*In Spotting Scopes* they added a couple of new eyepieces for their Razor Series:
30x Wide Angle with Ranging Reticle in both MOA & MRAD @ $229.99

Once again Vortex has been very busy. Let's all hope 2012 brings a nice steady supply of these new products as well as their very popular PST Line that have been selling faster than their supply has been able to keep up with.

=====================================================









We announce a couple of weeks ago about the exciting addition of the Zeiss *Conquest Duralyt 1.2-5x36*, *Conquest Duralyt 2-8x42* & *Conquest Duralyt 3-12x50* Riflescopes

Zeiss has also annonced 2 new binoculars: *The all new CONQUEST HD 8x42 and 10x42 binoculars*

*CONQUEST HD 8x42 $949.99*
Magnification 8 x 
Objective Diameter 42 mm 
Exit Pupil 5.25 mm 
Twilight Factor 18.3 
Field of View 384 ft @ 1000yds 
Close Focus 8.2 ft 
Diopter Range +/- 4 dpt 
Eye Relief 18 mm 
Transmission¹ 90% 
Objective Type HD (extra-low dispersion glass) 
Prism Type Schmidt-Pechan (dielectric mirror coating) 
Coatings T* (multicoating), P* (phase), LotuTec® (water/oil repellent) 
Nitrogen Filled Yes 
Waterproof 400 mbar 
Functional Temp. Range -21 / 140 °F 
Height 6.5 in 
Width 4.7 in 
Weight 24.7 oz

*CONQUEST HD 10x42 @ $999.99*
Magnification 10 x 
Objective Diameter 42 mm 
Exit Pupil 4.2 mm 
Twilight Factor 20.5 
Field of View 345 ft @ 1000yds 
Close Focus 8.2 ft 
Diopter Range +/- 4 dpt 
Eye Relief 17 mm 
Transmission¹ 90% 
Objective Type HD (extra-low dispersion glass) 
Prism Type Schmidt-Pechan (dielectric mirror coating) 
Coatings T* (multicoating), P* (phase), LotuTec® (water/oil repellent) 
Nitrogen Filled Yes 
Waterproof 400 mbar 
Functional Temp. Range -21 / 140 °F 
Height 6.5 in 
Width 4.7 in 
Weight 24.7 oz

--------------------------------------------------------------









*SWAROVSKI OPTIK INTRODUCES CUSTOM BALLISTIC TURRET*
Cranston, Rhode Island - SWAROVSKI OPTIK NORTH AMERICA, a subsidiary of the Austrian-based company, announces the Custom Ballistic Turret for all of their BT scopes.

The Custom Ballistic Turret (BT) allows the hunter to have a pre-determined zero and set of down range distances engraved on the turret. Once set up, you simply turn the turret to the appropriate down range distance, so you can hold the crosshair precisely where you want the bullet to hit. To get back to your zero setting, simply turn the turret back where it will automatically stop at your pre-set zero setting. The shooter will still have to accurately determine distance to the target (as with a laser range finder), and account for wind when necessary.

Tom Hogan, of SWAROVSKI OPTIK NORTH AMERICA says, "The SWAROVSKI OPTIK BT Turret system has become extremely popular and is now offered on the Z6(i), Z5 and Z3 series rifle scopes. The addition of the optional Custom BT with 50 yard increment settings, has now upgraded the versatility of the BT system to allow a hunter to make long range shots with greater precision and confidence."

In order to obtain the Custom Ballistic Turret, you can order one by calling SWAROVSKI OPTIK'S Customer Service Department at 800-426-3089 and supplying them with all cartridge/load data.

Click Here to see the Video on the Custom Ballistic Turret.

More news from the SHOT Show to come......


----------

